

Show HN: Measure what people are saying about your website - subprotocol
http://www.referrerly.com/

======
subprotocol
Hi HN, I just launched my startup, Referrerly! Others in a similar space are
hyper-focused on SERPS, data-puking backlinks, and completely miss the bigger
picture. Referrerly helps you see how your actions and content are resonating
online. I wrote a 'back-crawler' that makes backlinks actually meaningful, by
filtering out junk/spam and giving you the context around the link. I also
collect and aggregate on a whole host of data points, bring them into
beautiful charts, trend it for you, etc.. It makes it all very simple to
follow and leverage.

With that said, I would love feedback! If you sign up now there is free trial,
and you can use this nifty code for an extra 10% discount: analytics

Cheers

~~~
riccardoforina
Reasons behind not providing a free extra limited account to engage your
potential future evangelists (ala NewRelic) but only a time limited trial with
a required credit card slot?

~~~
subprotocol
Great question, I wanted to (at least initially) focus on the experience for
paying customers, and hone in on creating value for them. Though, I can see
how it may very well make sense to do something like a free extra limited
account sooner rather than later.

Also, when you signup I pull in your historical data and begin back-crawling
immediately. This way you don't have to wait 3 months for the charts, trends,
intensity maps, etc.. to fully populate before you take action on the data.

